
Chris Cornell, Soundgarden and Audioslave Frontman, Dies at 52 - fgrimes
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html
======
laxentasken
This really hit me hard. The man had a voice that is almost unmatched. Please
take care of your loved ones and don't forget to ask them how they feel if you
suspect something is off.

